# Small Oscillator Finished



## 44-henry (Jun 3, 2009)

I just finished a new oscillator the other day and thought I would share some photos of it. I'll be using this engine for a class project in an introductory machining class that I teach in the summers and figured it would work well in a class that only meets six times. 







Alex Johnson


----------



## Maryak (Jun 3, 2009)

Alex,

That's a very nice looking engine. Beautiful engine turning. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## seagar (Jun 3, 2009)

Very nice,I like the finish.

Ian(seagar)
Coffs Harbour
Australia.


----------



## b.lindsey (Jun 3, 2009)

Very nice Alex...should be very inspiring for your summer class. The finish it beautiful too!

Bill


----------



## rake60 (Jun 3, 2009)

Beautiful jeweling on the frame and cylinder Alex.
That really turns the engine into an artful piece! 
Thm:

Rick


----------



## wmf138 (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice job

I love the finish it makes it differant from the rest I like it 

well done 

Wayne


----------

